# Seahorses



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I know that they're supposed to be pretty hard to keep for several reasons, but I think they're the coolest looking fish and would be amazing to have in a display tank by themselves or maybe with some small schooling fish(similar to the freshwater neon tetras). 

I don't have a saltwater tank yet and have no experience with it, so I won't just jump right into seahorses, but I'd like to get as much information about them as I can before I start making the plunge. I currently have 2 freshwater planted tanks(one high tech and one low). I haven't really had any issues with them and I'm really anal-retentive about my water quality, so I honestly don't think I'm going to have many issues with salt water. 

I've been doing my research over and over on different sites, so I'm not just going with what one person says. I've learned about pH and why it is important. I've read about salinity, corals, live rock, and a little about sponges too(I read somewhere that seahorses like sponges).

I understand the importance of the protein skimmer, current, and other recommended equipment of the salt water tank. I just want to know a little bit more about the seahorse from people that have experience with them. 

Sorry for the long and boring post and thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Seahorses are neat, but they are pretty boring in a tank, they just sit there. I think they are best kept alone. A guy at my LFS actually bred some and successfully used one of those in-tank brine shrimp hatcheries to feed them. Their care is specific enough you should get a book.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

my lfs has one in a tank, he's probably been in the same spot the whole two months he's been there


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

II don't know much about seahorses, but I haven't ever heard about them eating sponges. There's a fantastic Seahorse farm in Hawaii that I was lucky enough to go see last winter. Their site has a bunch of great How To info. Here's a link:

http://www.seahorse.com/


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

that's a pretty cool link there funlad, thanks! It's good to know that they're slow moving, etc. makes me think of discus. I'm sure that adding other peaceful/schooling fish would liven up the tank, but having a seahorse in a tank would be awesome...like i said, still a long ways a away, though


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Certain types of cardinalfish come to mind.


----------

